# Found phone in Chagrin



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Found a phone in the Chagrin about a foot deep Friday. Let it sit in some rice overnight but can't get it to charge. I assume it is dead.

If it is your phone and you still want it for some reason, let me know what access point, make and color.

Joel


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I lost my phone in Rocky last spring. Someone gracious like you found it. They took out the SIM card at verizon and they were able to get the phone number from that. Then he texted me on my new phone he found it. Made me feel great someone returned it even though it was 10 days later and phone was dead. I did get the memory card out of it.

thanks 
Rickerd


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

this guy lost his in the chagrin on a 30 deg day tore his clothes off and jumped in, bbbrrrrrr


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

bustedrod said:


> this guy lost his in the chagrin on a 30 deg day tore his clothes off and jumped in, bbbrrrrrr
> View attachment 480404


Man! He must have had some reeeaaaly bad pics on It to go through that!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That is some funny stuff Uglystix lol.

I have a very <special> custom made bandit lure that a buddy made for me 2 summers ago. I was out at East 55th fishing the <hook> in July. I got it snagged and messed with it for 5 minutes trying un- snag it. Finally I stripped down to shorts only and swam out about 10 feet past snag with rod in one hand and popped it free! I was soooooooo happy.

...I'm not sure if I would do it if water/air temperatures were much colder???

...but twisted goes ... twisted does sometimes lol.

Don.


----------

